# AV Niedersachsen - Lachs



## Grünknochen (7. März 2018)

So sieht gute Verbands- sowie Vereinsarbeit aus:
https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/verden/ottersberg-ort29239/lachse-sind-wieder-9645925.html

Sowohl inhaltlich, wie auch pressetechnisch.


----------



## Michael.S (7. März 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen - Lachs*

In der Oste gibt es Dank Besatzmaßnahme auch wieder Lachse und nicht nur Lachse , auch Störe wurden erfolgreich besetzt


----------



## BERND2000 (7. März 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen - Lachs*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> So sieht gute Verbands- sowie Vereinsarbeit aus:
> https://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/verden/ottersberg-ort29239/lachse-sind-wieder-9645925.html
> 
> Sowohl inhaltlich, wie auch pressetechnisch.



Ist das nicht mehr ein Zeichen das regional die Zusammenarbeit funktioniert?

Die Lachse wurden da nicht besetzt...
Angler und Jäger sind so wie auch Landwirte und Umweltschützer alle zufrieden.
Einer der Vorantreiber arbeitet nun im L.V, der Ausführende Landschaftsarchitekt ist weiter beliebt und hat durchaus noch mehr Erde bewegt.
Jemand aus S.H hat es mal als Premium Vorzeigeprojekt bezeichnet wo sicher unglaubliche Kosten entstanden.
Letzteres stimmt so nicht.
Da kamen einfach die richtigen Menschen zusammen und eine Fachkraft macht seinen Job umsichtig aber mit echtem Interesse.

Ich schreibe ja immer das es in meiner Ecke anders läuft.#c
In anderen Regionen würde man wohl über einen Angelverein fluchen der kaum besetzt und sich dem Naturerhalt und Tradition verpflichtet fühlt.
Der wurde allerdings auch von ortansässigen Landwirten und Anglern gegründet, um nicht an einen anderen Angelverein verpachten zu müssen.
Da schließt sich dann der Kreis, denn alles hängt mit allem zusammen. 
Viele der Mitglieder sind hat auch Mitbesitzer der Fischerei und der Grundrechte und nicht alle Mitglieder angeln auch.
Aber es ist ein sehr netter kleiner Verein mit freundlichen Umgang und großer Freiheit und wahnsinniger Naturnähe.
Da kann man sich noch einsam fühlen und Fische suchen.
Aber nun habe ich da schon wieder 2 Jahre nicht geangelt.#t
Aber ich bezahl für so etwas gerne.

Gruß an den Vorstand
#h


----------



## Ørret (7. März 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen - Lachs*

Ich dachte das Lachsprogramm an der Wümme ist schon vor vielen Jahren eingestellt worden?!Wenn das man nicht Meerforellen waren.... gibt's da Fotos?
An der Oste ist man mit Lachs erfolgreich,beim Stör ist so eine Aussage aber glaube ich verfrüht. Erfolgreich wäre es wenn sich der Stör selbst reproduzieren kann, aber bis dahin werden wohl noch etliche Jahre vergehen.

Aber trotzdem der AV NDS ist ein Top Verband mit einem ihnen spitzen Biologenteam.


----------



## Ørret (7. März 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen - Lachs*

@Bernd Ist der Architekt nicht auch hier angemeldet?


----------



## BERND2000 (7. März 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen - Lachs*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Lachsprogramm an der Wümme ist schon vor vielen Jahren eingestellt worden?!Wenn das man nicht Meerforellen waren....


 
 Nö die kennen da den Unterschied recht gut, es wurden aber auch schon vorher Irrläufer und auch Junglachse vorgefunden, das passt schon.
 Zumal in der Hunte aber auch in der Mittelweser Lachse besetzt werden, letztere werden nicht alle über das Wehr in Bremen aufsteigen.

 Das Alte Wanderfischprojekt in der Wümme ist eingestellt http://www.asv-forelle-lauenbrück.de/5.html, beim Lachs aber schon vor so vielen Jahren das die längst tot sein müssen.

 Unterhalb von vom Binnendelta gibt es aber noch eins an der Wörpe ich meine da besteht auch Zusammenarbeit mit Fischerhude.
 Dort arbeiten die Lilientaler mit den Bremern zusammen.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. März 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen - Lachs*



Ørret schrieb:


> @Bernd Ist der Architekt nicht auch hier angemeldet?


 
 Ich denke nein, aber ich will es  nicht ausschließen.
 Ich denke Du meinst Jemanden Anderen.


----------



## Ørret (7. März 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen - Lachs*

Na gut.....um so schöner das die Lachse haben, auch ohne Besatz.


----------



## Bratfischangler (7. März 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen - Lachs*

Mag ja sein. Nur glaube ich auch in der Wümme nicht an 
 Bestände die sich selbst erhalten. Alle Gumpen die ich dort kannte sind mittlerweile versandet. Und es ist eh nur eine Frage der Zeit bis irgendwo Gülle und Co wieder Zuschlagen, was ich letzte Woche und Montag, Dienstag für Gülle gespanne auf dem Lehester Deich gesehen habe.... auch bei Krinke in Achim immer schön auf den gefrorenen Boden... läuft


----------



## Ørret (8. März 2018)

*AW: AV Niedersachsen - Lachs*

Ok.....sind doch Lachse....dann hab ich nix gesagt

https://m.facebook.com/anglerverban...2/?type=3&source=48&locale2=de_DE&__tn__=EH-R


----------

